# Dog Show



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Hi All. I totaly forgot about the dog show, luckily my son reminded me just in time to see the toy group. What a beautiful Maltese! He coat was just beautiful and the way he pranced around the ring you could see he was having fun! What a beautiful baby!

If you missed it and would like to watch the link below will tell you how to catch it when it is shown again!

The westminster Dog Show

Judi


----------



## Bushi's Mom (Dec 2, 2003)

Talking about the Dog Show................

That Pick-a-nee-nee came in first place again in the Toy Group.... The Beautiful Flawless Maltese came in 2nd Place. A Good friend of mines just bought a Pick-a-nee-nee, i never mentioned the Show LOL Or else i would not hear the End Of It...... 

Better Luck Next Year Maltese Lovers

Maltese Rules <_<


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

I just noticed this thread. The Best of bread is Noah's grandfather!

"Ch Marcris Thrill Of Victory"

My breeder told me that but I never looked at it until now. Thats neat!


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

I did it again. I always forget to Log In.


****************************

I just noticed this thread. The Best of bread is Noah's grandfather!

"Ch Marcris Thrill Of Victory"

My breeder told me that but I never looked at it until now. Thats neat!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I know I can be biased on this, but c'mon, the Pek wasn't half as beautiful as the Malt was. I watched the Eukanuba Dog Show also and the same Pek, the whole time wishing someone would brush his beautiful coat out and make him look more natural. The poor thing looked to me like a huge POM-POM! I dont 'say that to be cruel, but the Malt DID have a more natural look to him. I know they are not just judging on that sort of thing, but I dunno......................


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with you on that Pekingese at Westminster. I am obviously no judge of the breed but he didn't even look like a dog. I mean, how can they judge a dog whose body you can't see? :lol: 

He's a big multi champ, though, so I guess I am the ignorant one!


----------

